# Fun Operatic Scene: Dame Joan Sings Olympia's Aria from Tales of Hoffmann, Met 1974



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Apparently this was never seen on TV because of video and sound issues. It is seldom we get to see Dame Joan in a comic part other than La Fille du Regiment, so this is a treat for me. She sings better elsewhere, but the speedy, consistent tempo at which she tosses off this difficult aria is amazing. Enjoy!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The one that does it for me big time:


----------

